# Golden Meet-up in San Luis Obispo



## Max's Dad

There is an upcoming meet-up for Golden Retrievers being held in San Luis Obispo, CA. The event is going to be on Sunday, July 7, 2013 from 12pm until 4pm. Here is a link for information.

SLO COUNTY GOLDEN RETRIEVERS

We heard about this meet last year while visiting the Central Coast area. I understand that there could be well over 100 Goldens present. Looks like fun.


----------



## Claire's Friend

More like 300 Goldens!! We will be there !!


----------



## Brave

Man. 6 hours is a tad too far for me to go for a day trip.  

Y'all have fun!!!!!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

I'm thinking on it! It sounds like such fun. Anyone going through Santa Barbara who is eager to carpool? Maddie and I don't take up much space.


----------



## OutWest

This sounds like a lot of fun. I'm not sure we can make this trip on that day, however we plan to be in SLO a few weeks earlier and I'd like to take the dogs with us. 

Is anyone familiar with this dog park? Can the dogs swim there? Is it a good size? I looked at it on Google and read about it on the City website but didn't find details.

Thanks!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Not really a good lake to swim dogs in. It's not fenced either, but pretty far away from the street. There are two really good dog beaches, one in Avila and the other in Cayucos.


----------



## goldenca

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> I'm thinking on it! It sounds like such fun. Anyone going through Santa Barbara who is eager to carpool? Maddie and I don't take up much space.


I am in Thousand Oaks and will pass thru S.B. if you want to carpool.
Do you crate your dog in the car? I usually do and think I can put 2 crates in.
(I have a Honda Element)

If there is going to be 100+ goldens I want to go. 
Should be fun.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

goldenca said:


> I am in Thousand Oaks and will pass thru S.B. if you want to carpool.
> Do you crate your dog in the car? I usually do and think I can put 2 crates in.
> (I have a Honda Element)
> 
> If there is going to be 100+ goldens I want to go.
> Should be fun.


I would love to carpool with you! I have an XA Scion, teensy. Your car sound super. I don't usually crate Maddie in the car, but she is used to the crate. 

My husband is so jealous that he can't come as he is away that day. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## goldenca

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> I would love to carpool with you! I have an XA Scion, teensy. Your car sound super. I don't usually crate Maddie in the car, but she is used to the crate.
> 
> My husband is so jealous that he can't come as he is away that day.
> 
> Thank you so much.


PM me when it is closer to July 7th and we can arrange carpool details.
Ticket loves to meet other goldens.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bumping this up. Looks like a great group coming so far. I will have a table set up for all of our friends, so look for us !!


----------



## Max's Dad

Claire's Friend said:


> Bumping this up. Looks like a great group coming so far. I will have a table set up for all of our friends, so look for us !!


We plan to be there! We will be looking for you and Jordan. We should be easy to spot: watch for a very big Golden Retriever.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Max is looking pretty trim these days. Just look for neon green and you'll find us !!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Max's Dad said:


> We plan to be there! We will be looking for you and Jordan. We should be easy to spot: watch for a very big Golden Retriever.


Tell me what you need to fill out the table for food?


----------



## goldenca

Food....someone mention food....I love picnics. So does Ticket.
What should I bring? (Besides my dog and me)


----------



## Claire's Friend

I asked Jordan and she said milk bones, hot dogs, ice cream, and more hot dogs. I will try and get things figured out. :


----------



## madametrogdor

We may try and bring River up. It really depends on how my husband feels, though!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Claire's Friend said:


> Bumping this up. Looks like a great group coming so far. I will have a table set up for all of our friends, so look for us !!


Okay Claire, do you want to reconsider? There's still time to back away quietly. It's your table that I'm offering up to put the food on. I'll organize the food potluck if you're still in.


----------



## Claire's Friend

You're offering food and you think we might say "No" ???? Organize away.....


----------



## Max's Dad

madametrogdor said:


> We may try and bring River up. It really depends on how my husband feels, though!


Like you, SLO is a long drive, so we are driving up Saturday . . . hope to see you there.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Okay, I'll bring homemade breads and maybe a large 14" homemade poundcake.

So we need stuff to go in the breads, any salads? Juice? What are you guys offering?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This sounds like so much fun, I'm jealous..........

Wish I was on the W Coast instead of the East.

Have fun, hope you'll share lots of pictures.


----------



## Claire's Friend

So I'll bring fruit and cheese, doggie ice creams and a B-Day cake.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Claire's Friend said:


> So I'll bring fruit and cheese, doggie ice creams and a B-Day cake.


Wonderful!!!! If you're bringing a cake, I'll bring some cold cuts to go with the breads instead. Now we just need some salads--anybody?


----------



## goldenca

I will bring a salad platter....carrots, broccoli, celery, little tomatoes, etc.
Anyone bringing drinks?


----------



## Max's Dad

We will bring some drinks--soda and bottled water.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Here's what I have so far:

1. Claire’s Friend	Table, Fruit, Cheese, Doggie ice creams,B-day Cake
2. Gwen Breads and cold cuts
3. Goldenca Salad platter
4. Max’s Dad Drinks-soda and bottled water

I'll look around and see if I can add some other foodstuff. I'll bring paper plates, napkins and plastic forks.

Anyone else coming?


----------



## Max's Dad

I am +1 with the wife. As far as I know, no other forum members have confirmed.


----------



## Claire's Friend

You guys will get to meet several of the Club Gold puppers, the Golden Mom's dogs and some K-9ers, as well as some Claire's Friends adoptees. It will be a sea of Gold !!


----------



## Max's Dad

We are very excited to meet everyone!


----------



## Claire's Friend

As they are you !!!


----------



## dborgers

I wish I could make it, but my imaginary pilot is taking my imaginary Gulfstream V for maintenance that weekend LOL

Sounds like a real blast!! "A sea of gold". I hope you guys will post pics and videos so the rest of us shlubs don't have to completely miss out


----------



## Claire's Friend

dborgers said:


> I wish I could make it, but my imaginary pilot is taking my imaginary Gulfstream V for maintenance that weekend LOL
> 
> Sounds like a real blast!! "A sea of gold". I hope you guys will post pics and videos so the rest of us shlubs don't have to completely miss out


We sooo wish you could be here too!! Maybe I will bring Cricket to represent your family


----------



## dborgers

I wish I could make it too. First thing is getting another golden. Then the only thing left to do is get a Gulfstream V (or at least a Citation) so we can fly out together. I'm only about $20,000,000 short, so I should have the money saved in time to make the 2113 meetup. Unless someone has an extra $20 million or a private jet they can send 

Eat too many hot dogs in our honor!! I'm glad Cricket had a good time here. Ollie really liked nibbling on her ears and paws. Thank you for letting us borrow her


----------



## Max's Dad

dborgers said:


> I wish I could make it too. First thing is getting another golden. Then the only thing left to do is get a Gulfstream V (or at least a Citation) so we can fly out together. I'm only about $20,000,000 short, so I should have the money saved in time to make the 2113 meetup. Unless someone has an extra $20 million or a private jet they can send
> 
> Eat too many hot dogs in our honor!! I'm glad Cricket had a good time here. Ollie really liked nibbling on her ears and paws. Thank you for letting us borrow her


"Check is in the mail."


----------



## Max's Dad

I will have my camera, for sure.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Darn, I just loaned out my Lear Jet for the weekend.: You come out here and I promise to get you a Golden !!!


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Darn, I just loaned out my Lear Jet for the weekend.: You come out here and I promise to get you a Golden !!!


Still leaves needing the jet to get it back home


----------



## dborgers

Max's Dad said:


> "Check is in the mail."


Thanks!!! Better send it FedEx. Both for security reasons and in the interest of time. With the 4th and all that only leaves Friday to hit the bank and pick out the Gulfstream


----------



## Claire's Friend

We would figure it all out. We basically did a Forum transport to get me to New York to pick up Jordan, it can be done !!!


----------



## dborgers

Alas, it will have to be in the fall before I get another boy or girl. Starting in two weeks I'll be traveling a lot the rest of the summer. I cant bring a new family member home just yet only to be gone so much.

Tell ya what: How about you guys post pictures and videos of y'all having fun and eat an extra hot dog for me? I'll be with you in spirit. I'll make it next year


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Tomorrow's the day. Where and when should we meet? I'll also bring some homemade hummus along with the breads,cold cuts and paper plates.


----------



## Max's Dad

Should not be hard to find Susan Marie's table (Claire's Friend). We plan on being there no later than noon.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Look for neon green, you won't be able to miss us !!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bring lawn chairs if you can....


----------



## Max's Dad

We will have 2 chairs. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Claire's Friend said:


> Look for neon green, you won't be able to miss us !!


Hopefully, this area is not too big.


----------



## Claire's Friend

It will look like Heaven !!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Claire's Friend said:


> It will look like Heaven !!!


no doubt. An angel put it together after all


----------



## Claire's Friend

Off we go......arty2:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Pictures, pictures, pictures!!! Did I say pictures...we need lots & lots of PICTURES!!! 

~Pete & Woody~


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

*:wavey::wavey::wavey:Hello:wavey::wavey::wavey:​*
WHERE ARE THE PICTURES???

WE DESPERATELY NEED SOME PICTURES OF YOUR EVENT!?!


Pete & Woody


----------



## Max's Dad

Hey Pete. SLO Goldens in the Park was a huge success. Will post pictures and a full report soon. There were a LOT of Goldens--probably 200+.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Max's Dad said:


> Hey Pete. SLO Goldens in the Park was a huge success. Will post pictures and a full report soon. There were a LOT of Goldens--probably 200+.


Thanks Dave...good lord 200 plus Golden's...there must have been one heck of a rainbow leading to that park. Looking forward to hearing all about it.

Pete & Woody


----------



## pshales

(Subscribing for pictures...)



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merlins mom

I love SLO!! What a fun place to have a golden meet up! Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

We had a blast. My husband came and my daughter, son-in-law and two grandchildren (toddlers). Oh, and Maddie!!!! Definitely a hoot being surrounded by that many goldens. 

Super nice to meet everyone!!!! Thanks so much.


----------



## dborgers

I'll bet there was oodles of "Hi !! (pant pant pant .. tail wag) Welcome"" with all those goldens.

Previews of the first few minutes of Heaven.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Here are some of the photos from the event.

5th Annual Goldens in the Park - Emotions Photography and Gifts ~ Photography by Vivian Krug


----------



## dborgers

I just went through all 916 pictures. What a beautiful Sea of Gold. All those balls must have been fun .. even a tiger LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic pictures of all the beautiful Goldens. 

Great event, what fun.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Actually that link was from last year, new one for this year should be up soon.


----------



## dborgers

Claire's Friend said:


> Actually that link was from last year, new one for this year should be up soon.


 Ohhhhhh (Brit accent ... Wimbleton yesterday and all .. LOL)


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

For those of you who have been patiently waiting for pictures Susan Marie has shared some on this new thread...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-events/195274-pics-slo-goldens-park.html


Pete & Woody


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Claire's Friend said:


> Actually that link was from last year, new one for this year should be up soon.


Sigh! I wondered why I didn't recognized some of the activities.


----------



## Max's Dad

Plan on posting some photos tonight, after we get home.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Her's the link to 2013 SLO COUNTY GOLDEN RETRIEVERS


----------

